# Autocruise Starburst EC200 electrical problem



## piphz (Aug 2, 2013)

We have a Autocruise Starburst 2006. For no reason the EC200 panel fitted freezes and gives a high pitched bleeping sound approximately every 6 seconds, a similar sound to when a smoke alarm battery needs changing. We have taken it twice to an electrical company mentioned by Autocruise but the problem remains unsolved. Can anyone give any advice? Thank you.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

same van as ours!?

We have a detailed 11 page printout about the system from Sargent Electrical Systems Ltd. if you can find them online I'm sure you can download it. Their phone number is 01482 881655
If you cant get it I can post you a copy. (pm me)

We've only had one problem when, for no reason & completely out of the blue the control started flashing 'system disabled' and nothing worked.
By disconnecting the batteries (ALL of them) then connecting again the computer reset itself and has been good as gold since then

Good luck!


----------



## qwas1 (Aug 3, 2013)

remove the panel from its housing and you will see a thin plug at the rear with several wires attached it may well have come loose as mine did making the noises you describe. remove it from the circuit board wait 10 seconds then firmly push it back in. this will reset everthing to work properly


----------



## piphz (Aug 2, 2013)

Wilmannie, thank you very much for replying so promptly. The first appointment I could get to have the problem diagnosed was 20th August! We have twice been to a garage in Kent, paid out over £200 but the problem persisted. Thanks to you I downloaded the eleven pages mentioned, took off facia panel, undid the two screws, disconnected the plug with cable and left for approx. 1 minute. Put back together and hey presto all appears to be working fine. We can now go on holiday - again many thanks to you! Best wishes to you for a lovely happy summer.


----------



## piphz (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks to quas1 too for replying so promptly. Very grateful for your assistance. Have a great summer.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

So pleased you're fixed up & hope you don't have any more problems.

Our step refused to retract last week and it seems that the culprit was a tiny spot of corrosion in a fuse box! Electrics is fussy!

Have a great holiday!


----------



## qwas1 (Aug 3, 2013)

glad to contribute to get you back on the road, happy motoring.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

piphz said:


> Wilmannie, thank you very much for replying so promptly. The first appointment I could get to have the problem diagnosed was 20th August! We have twice been to a garage in Kent, paid out over £200 but the problem persisted. Thanks to you I downloaded the eleven pages mentioned, took off facia panel, undid the two screws, disconnected the plug with cable and left for approx. 1 minute. Put back together and hey presto all appears to be working fine. We can now go on holiday - again many thanks to you! Best wishes to you for a lovely happy summer.


Pleased to see you have sorted the problem out but what did the Garage do and then provide you with a £200 bill.?


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

piphz said:


> Thanks to quas1 too for replying so promptly. Very grateful for your assistance. Have a great summer.


Piphz, it would be good to click the 'thank' button on these contributions as well as your very courteous posts - see the 'thanked' counts in the left hand column.


----------

